# Mauszeigerpositionen ermitteln



## php1 (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Rechner zwei Mäuse angeschlossen. Ich möchte gerne eine kleine Anwendung in Java schreiben, die mit zwei Cursorn funktioniert.

Wie kann ich unter Linux oder unter Java generell die Positionen beider Zeiger getrennt voneinander abfragen ?

Danke

php1


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mai 2008)

Keine Antwort, aber eine neugierige Gegenfrage: Akzeptiert das Betriebssystem (irgendeins) überhaupt 2 Mäuse, als voneinander unabhängige Eingabegeräte?  :shock:


----------



## php1 (28. Mai 2008)

Ja, es gibt einen "Multi Pointer X Server" für Linux:

http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/?q=mpx







Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, dass zu kompilieren und zu installieren.

Inzwischen sollen die Funktionen dieses Servers auch schon in X.org integriert sein.

Demovideos:

http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/?q=screenshots



> ls /dev/input
> by-id    event0  event2  event4  event6  mouse0
> by-path  event1  event3  event5  mice    mouse1





Hier scheint es ebenfalls mehrere Mäuse zu geben.

php1


----------



## Lulumann6 (28. Mai 2008)

im spiel siedler 2 konnte man mit 2 mäusen gegeneinander spielen  :wink: 
ka wie die das da gemacht haben, ich glauben nicht das das so einfach wird, warscheinlich musst du die daten von der maus direct über usb abfragen wenn du das haben willst  :autsch:


----------



## Marco13 (28. Mai 2008)

OK - sieht interessant aus ... aber mit USB, ja... dass das da "geht" ist einleuchtend... ich war gedanklich irgendwie noch bei seriellen(!) und PS/2-Mäusen...


----------

